# Pain when trying to bend hand



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

So basically I have this thing on my left hand, that when I try and bend my hand forward, I start getting some pain in it, mostly I feel it at my vein level that is above the palm, my right hand is just fine.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Carpal tunnel, man. Like I told you in the other thread.

Stay off the computer for a few days, and put some ice on it. That should clear it right up.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Any numbness in the fingers as well (especially pinky and ring)? Sounds like carpal tunnel syndrome (pressure on median nerve) to me. I had something similar (in my left hand as well) that went on for months and when I stopped resting my wrist on the desk while typing, it went away within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Ugh, I kind of have that, too. I blame being on break and having less to do. XD I should try some ice and 86 some of these electronics for at least a couple of days or for only most of the day.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Wear a wrist brace. It really helps.

I have carpal tunnel in my right hand right now, so I'm facing this as well. I just put on a wrist brace, and it's helped a lot!


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

It is almost like a wrist tendonitis, using it too much, causing strain, your muscles need time to heal. Nobody here can diagnose it for you, unless they are doctors. But if itmay be this, take an anti-inflammatory like Tylenol and let it rest for a week.


----------

